# City With The Best 10 Tallest Skyscrapers?



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

HK I think.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Dubai wins hands down!!!


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Double Post !


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Travis007 said:


> Depends really...I wouldn't go as far as say "kong kong will be in dubai's rear view mirror" yet...maybe in 5-10 years but not 2-3 years. For one thing HK has the skyline density that Dubai will probably never touch. Dubai will have great super-talls and individual buildings but Dubai is not building for density.


The topic isn't about skyline, it's about the best 
"10 tallest skyscrapers in those cities".

I chose Dubai.


----------



## spyder (Oct 8, 2004)

HK and Dubai are both great!!...
For me:

2IFC 9.5	Emirates Office 9
Central Plaza 9.0	Burj Al Arab 9.5
BoCHK 10	Emirates Hotel 8.5
The Centre 9.5	21st Century Tower	9
cheung Kong centre	8	Chelsea Tower 9.5
Sorrento 1 7.5	The Tower 8.5
Langham Place 9	Al Seef Tower 8
The Harbourside 8	Grosvenor House 8.5
Highcliff 9	Shnagri-La Hotel 8
Manulife Plaza 8	Mesk Tower 8
87.5 86.5
HK win by a short margin! :cheers:


----------



## punjabi_dubai_lover (May 25, 2005)

ITS DUBAI FOR SURE! NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT


----------



## punjabi_dubai_lover (May 25, 2005)

DUBAI RULZ!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

:cheers: Dubai


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

:cheers: Dubai


----------



## UniTeD AraB EmiraTeS (Feb 23, 2005)

of course Dubai..... Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai


----------



## UniTeD AraB EmiraTeS (Feb 23, 2005)

of course Dubai..... Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai  Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai  Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai  Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai Dubai


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol going crazy ain't you?


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

The NYC and Hong Kong.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Most probably Dubai. Dubai is making history.


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

To be the best tallest skyscrapers, it must be functional and beautiful. 
NYC stand out among the best, chicago n HK tie second. Dubai is just for eye opener on the street. its funtionality is much much lesser than NYC, london n HK as the home of various headoffices, residentials, and hospitality. Comes at night, the skycrapers still at work wit people workin in it, but dubai towers are mostly deserted.


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

1. NYC
2. HK
3. Dubai


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

1.HK
2.Shanghai
3.NY


----------



## cmj2k2 (Aug 20, 2005)

how the hell is phili make the list... lol


----------



## HT (May 6, 2004)

I choose Chicago, most 300+ in the world!

And not so much no Spire Cheating like in Hong Kong.


----------

